# This dog ‘flunked out’ of service school. Now he’s a star sniffing out arson fires



## Prairie dog (May 12, 2021)

This dog ‘flunked out’ of service school. Now he’s a star sniffing out arson fires​
Read more here: https://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/fort-worth/article251150314.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2021)

He failed as a service dog cause the world had something better and more important for him to do. Great story.


----------

